# Ski Mask



## Gbuzz

Im really really new to latin. Is there a word for "Ski Mask" in latin? Thanks


----------



## jazyk

Persona nartatoria? Persona per nartam? Persona ad nartandum? Persona utilis nartae? I don't know. I almost doubt there was such a word.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> Persona nartatoria? Persona per nartam? Persona ad nartandum? Persona utilis nartae? I don't know. I almost doubt there was such a word.


 Interesting. Is the name for ski in Latin "nartae"? Where did you find it?
This is supposed to be a purely Polish word, borrowed from a Siberian language. No kidding?


----------



## jazyk

Here, I hope it's accurate. That's why I used so many question marks.


----------



## jazyk

I've just found this: sci (corsa di) _nartátio (-__ōnis)._ Approved by the Vatican.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> I've just found this: sci (corsa di) _nartátio (-__ōnis)._ Approved by the Vatican.


 Wow! A Polish contribution to Latin! Unexpected. I wonder if there are more.


----------

